# Ski Sundown (night): Wednesday, 12/27/2006



## Greg (Nov 29, 2006)

My daughter will be in the Puffins class in the morning, but I'll probably head back for the Wednesday night session.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 29, 2006)

I might make this night...I will know more as it gets closer.


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 30, 2006)

I should be good to go on this one.


----------



## Greg (Nov 30, 2006)

ALLSKIING said:


> I might make this night...I will know more as it gets closer.



I might actually head up a bit earlier than normal as I'm not working that day. What time would you show up if you go, Dave?


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 30, 2006)

Greg said:


> I might actually head up a bit earlier than normal as I'm not working that day. What time would you show up if you go, Dave?



i'm working from home that day so I should be there early too.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 30, 2006)

Greg said:


> I might actually head up a bit earlier than normal as I'm not working that day. What time would you show up if you go, Dave?


I could see myself getting there around noon.


----------



## Greg (Dec 19, 2006)

Well...might as well bump this one as it looks like we're gonna be skunked out tomorrow... 

I'll probably be on skis around 6 pm this day.


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 20, 2006)

Greg said:


> Well...might as well bump this one as it looks like we're gonna be skunked out tomorrow...
> 
> I'll probably be on skis around 6 pm this day.



I'm in.  Def. there by 6.  Maybe earlier if I don't get out the day before.


----------



## loafer89 (Dec 21, 2006)

The forecast calls for 2-3" of rain in the Sundown area friday night and saturday, ouch:sad:


----------



## bvibert (Dec 21, 2006)

loafer89 said:


> The forecast calls for 2-3" of rain in the Sundown area friday night and saturday, ouch:sad:



Don't remind me!  I'm trying very hard to ignore that forecast in the hopes that it just doesn't come true...


----------



## loafer89 (Dec 21, 2006)

bvibert said:


> Don't remind me! I'm trying very hard to ignore that forecast in the hopes that it just doesn't come true...


 
This rain is forecast for all of New England, just what the ski areas do not need.:evil: 

At least there is the possibility of snow with the second storm on Christmas night-tuesday.


----------



## Greg (Dec 21, 2006)

loafer89 said:


> The forecast calls for 2-3" of rain in the Sundown area friday night and saturday, ouch:sad:



Wow. That's a change from yesterday. I'm done skiing until Wednesday. Hopefully they can resurface and a little nat might help. Praying for at least dry weather (or snow) next week as my daughter starts in with the Puffins program at Sundown on Tuesday.


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 21, 2006)

Bad news.  I have to be in NYC to conduct an interview on the 27th.  The post interview chat about the candidate should run until 5 pm.  If I were to try to make it up I wouldn't be there until close to 8.  But with the crummy forecast it sounds like I won't be missing much.  :-(


----------



## Greg (Dec 26, 2006)

So - who's in? I was up at the mountain this morning and things are looking a little rough (lotsa brown snow) but I'll still be there tomorrow night. Anyone else?


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 26, 2006)

I'm out.  I'm in NYC during the day and doing the UConn game at night.  I'm looking to do a day trip on Friday.  It was just be to the Cat, but I was eying a few other spots as well.


----------



## Catul (Dec 26, 2006)

Greg said:


> So - who's in? I was up at the mountain this morning and things are looking a little rough (lotsa brown snow) but I'll still be there tomorrow night. Anyone else?



Didn't see you this morning?  My 4- and 6-year old daughters had their Puffins class this morning; you're right that things are looking pretty desperate out there   You know they're going to be cranking out the snow tonight!

I plan to ski with my girls for an hour or so after their class tomorrow morning; don't think I'll make it back at night, but will let you know if things change.


----------



## loafer89 (Dec 26, 2006)

As it stands right now I am in for tomorrow, but I hope they get the chance to make some snow or it may be icy when things freeze tonight and during the evening on wednesday.

On the bright side it looks like some stormy weather is forecast for Southern New England late this week, perhaps snow if not a mix will occur. At least with high pressure building over Northern New England snowmaking will be possible at night.


----------



## Greg (Dec 26, 2006)

Catul said:


> Didn't see you this morning?  My 4- and 6-year old daughters had their Puffins class this morning; you're right that things are looking pretty desperate out there   You know they're going to be cranking out the snow tonight!
> 
> I plan to ski with my girls for an hour or so after their class tomorrow morning; don't think I'll make it back at night, but will let you know if things change.



I was there! I didn't recognize anyone that looked like you either, but we only met that one time. What where you wearing? I was sort of hanging back away from the class as I didn't want to distract my daughter.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 26, 2006)

I will probably be there, but it depends on what I do during the day tomorrow.  If I wear myself out skiing somewhere else then I probably won't make it.

I skied tonight for a few hours and it wasn't bad, very spring like again.  Some thin spots for sure, Temptor had a lot of brown showing.  Honestly it was a lot better than I expected it to be.  One good thing, for me anyway, was that they didn't do an evening groom so there was some piles on the sides of the trails to play in.  The un-official word I got was that they don't plan on making snow tonight because they won't be able to.  They do plan on being able to start the guns back up tomorrow night though.


----------



## loafer89 (Dec 26, 2006)

Was the mountain crowded? My main concern with skiing tomorrow night is that too many people will wear down the limited amount of snow on the trails.

I imagine that with all of the delightful weather of late, that is keeping alot of people away from skiing.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 26, 2006)

It wasn't very crowded tonight, I mostly skied right on to the lift.  I have no idea what it was like during the day though.


----------



## loafer89 (Dec 26, 2006)

I plan to be there tomorrow evening around 5pm and we will probably ski until around 8pm or so. I will be back on friday night after two days of snowmaking can turn things around.

I wonder if we will be skiing through guns on wednesday night as NOAA forecasts a low in the low 20's.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 27, 2006)

I'll bet if the weather allows they'll have guns going while we ski on Wednesday night.  I think we're at the point where they need to blow snow every chance they get.


----------



## Greg (Dec 27, 2006)

Yesterday was no where near as busy as today. The mountain doesn't really look any worse than yesterday, but there is a lot of brown. This is my observation from the base as I didn't ski today. A squall blew through before noon. With temps in the 30's right now I expect they will resurface tonight.

I will be there tonight. I hope to get on skis between 6 and 7 pm. 7:00 pm at the sun deck if we don't hook up earlier? Who's in?


----------



## 2knees (Dec 27, 2006)

how is the daughter liking the puffins class?  and skiing in general?


----------



## Greg (Dec 27, 2006)

2knees said:


> how is the daughter liking the puffins class?  and skiing in general?



Yesterday was more of getting used to walking around in boots and stuff. By the time they were ready to actually ski, she only took a few short slides and then didn't want to do it anymore. I was thinking she was just getting tired. Today she simply REFUSED to ski at all during the entire lesson and ended up playing with the toys and handing them out to the other kids...

So....we went inside for 45 minutes and had our snack. She still fought me a bit going back out but I said I just wanted her to "slide" for me a few times. A few times turned into 90 minutes and I just kept picking her up and hiking her back up to the top of the practice area. She loved it and wanted to keep skiing. When the snow squall blew through, she was thrilled, trying to catch snowflakes on her tongue.

She can wedge okay, but she tends to veer to the left. She probably ended up making three times the number of "runs" that the other kids in the class did earlier in the morning though. I saw Catul today and chatted with him a bit. He was taking his 4 year old up the lift today! We'll get there. So - all is well and Abby is looking forward to tomorrow. She passed out in the car on the way home! Debating whether to bring my skis tomorrow and see if she'll try the lift. She says she wants to.


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 27, 2006)

Greg said:


> Yesterday was more of getting used to walking around in boots and stuff. By the time they were ready to actually ski, she only took a few short slides and then didn't want to do it anymore. I was thinking she was just getting tired. Today she simply REFUSED to ski at all during the entire lesson and ended up playing with the toys and handing them out to the other kids...
> 
> So....we went inside for 45 minutes and had our snack. She still fought me a bit going back out but I said I just wanted her to "slide" for me a few times. A few times turned into 90 minutes and I just kept picking her up and hiking her back up to the top of the practice area. She loved it and wanted to keep skiing. When the snow squall blew through, she was thrilled, trying to catch snowflakes on her tongue.
> 
> She can wedge okay, but she tends to veer to the left. She probably ended up making three times the number of "runs" that the other kids in the class did earlier in the morning though. I saw Catul today and chatted with him a bit. He was taking his 4 year old up the lift today! We'll get there. So - all is well and Abby is looking forward to tomorrow. She passed out in the car on the way home! Debating whether to bring my skis tomorrow and see if she'll try the lift. She says she wants to.



That's great Greg.  It had to be a great feeling for you when those few times turned into 90 minutes.  She'll be following Dad down a bumped up Nor Easter by the end of the season! ;-)


----------



## 2knees (Dec 27, 2006)

Greg said:


> Yesterday was more of getting used to walking around in boots and stuff. By the time they were ready to actually ski, she only took a few short slides and then didn't want to do it anymore. I was thinking she was just getting tired. Today she simply REFUSED to ski at all during the entire lesson and ended up playing with the toys and handing them out to the other kids...
> 
> So....we went inside for 45 minutes and had our snack. She still fought me a bit going back out but I said I just wanted her to "slide" for me a few times. A few times turned into 90 minutes and I just kept picking her up and hiking her back up to the top of the practice area. She loved it and wanted to keep skiing. When the snow squall blew through, she was thrilled, trying to catch snowflakes on her tongue.
> 
> She can wedge okay, but she tends to veer to the left. She probably ended up making three times the number of "runs" that the other kids in the class did earlier in the morning though. I saw Catul today and chatted with him a bit. He was taking his 4 year old up the lift today! We'll get there. So - all is well and Abby is looking forward to tomorrow. She passed out in the car on the way home! Debating whether to bring my skis tomorrow and see if she'll try the lift. She says she wants to.




this post made my day sittin here in an empty office building.  thanks.  cant wait to start mine, although i'm starting to think i'll just wait till next year.


----------



## JimG. (Dec 27, 2006)

As you can see from Greg's experience, 4 year olds are fickle...one minute they want to go skiing, the next they want nothing to do with it. My 4 year old James is the same...one minute he's telling me he wants to ski without help, then he's screaming for me to help him as he slides away. 

Indulge them...let them think they are making all the decisions. That's why she skied for 90 minutes after wanting nothing to do with it. She felt like she was in control.

You did exactly the right thing. Encourage, but do not demand.


----------



## loafer89 (Dec 27, 2006)

I am in, but I wonder what the colder temperatures will do to the snow tonight. It's 38F here at home, so I imagine it must be close to freezing at Sundown.

We plan to be on ski's by around 6pm.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 27, 2006)

I'll be there between 6:30 and 7:00.  If I don't make it to the sun deck by 7:00 I'll catch up with ya...


----------



## 2knees (Dec 27, 2006)

i'm out.  hopefully next week.


----------



## Catul (Dec 27, 2006)

Greg said:


> I saw Catul today and chatted with him a bit. He was taking his 4 year old up the lift today! We'll get there.



Good to see you today, Greg - you and your daughter looked like you were having a great time when you came back out later on!  My 4 year old really wanted to go on the chair lift, it was like a big ride for her - and she knew that her older sister had taken three days on her first week out before summoning the courage to ride the chairlift, so maybe it was a big deal for her to "beat" her older sister at something 

I don't know if you saw me skiing down with my 4 year old, but it was pretty much just me making a reverse wedge down the slope and her holding on - there were a few parts where she was managing it on her own, and those made it worth it; I was pretty beat at the end of this session!  I was just happy that she seemed to enjoy being out there, and hopefully she'll make some good wedge turns in class tomorrow.  My wife and I are planning to ski Friday morning with the girls after their Puffins class, so that should be fun.

See you out there tomorrow


----------

